# Its Been a While! Some Randoms of my Mice...



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Some aren't great, some are gorgeous lol!


























































































Rumpwhite baby...









Really Rubbish Top...









Really BRILLIANT Under!









Any theories on how that could have happened? LOL

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I would not have guessed that baby as rumpwhite! lol


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im in love with the mouse in the first picture


----------



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

the dark one in the 5th picture is so so cute <3


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The litter was rumpwhite x self... so they are better than I expected! I still don't understand how they all ended up with decent tummies though! hehe

W xx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

1/2 of a white rump! How silly!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

oh those blues!! (':


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe I adore them too!!! I think it is a beautiful shade... unfortunately not a show blue, but it is a pale blue I have bred for my lilac lines 

Maybe I should breed for lighter and introduce a 'powder blue' to the mouse fancy? hehehe

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Haha...it's my impression that there are 20,000 kinds of blue in the rat fancy.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

oh my goodness!
yes on he poweder blue by the way!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

megzilla92 said:


> oh my goodness!
> yes on he poweder blue by the way!


*the


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Five that I can think of straight off... British Blue, Powder (or American) Blue, Russian Blue, Blue Agouti (Opal) and Russian Blue Agouti! hehe


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

On 2nd thought, Im in love with them all  I love the shade!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Rumpwhite crossed to selfs often come out like that, though one person I can think of had fairly good rumps in the first generation when bred to a non rumpwhite (Ian), which surprised me. I think there may be modifiers that affect this. The ones that came out looking more like rumpwhites were mated to tans. Unfortunately there aren't enough show breeders about to be able to get a good sample of opinions on things like this.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I was honestly shocked that they had white unders, since I have read that that is the hardest thing to get right on a RW mouse, I was expecting them to have no white on the tummy at all lol

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Very pretty mice, I love the powder blues! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't know anyone with pearl rats do you Sarah? Sarahc is after one


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've asked a couple of people, just waiting to hear back 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

There all toally yummies and i now wants ''powder'' blue meeces


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I think they're all gorgeous, those blues are sooo pretty


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

cute pics


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

love the lilacs lol  x


----------

